# Los Angeles: Wyrd Con V May 22-26, 2014



## brilliantscheme (Nov 14, 2013)

Wyrd Con V would like to invite experienced Haunters to exhibit, hold events and speak on various topics at our annual convention in May 2014. Wyrd Con is L.A.'s premiere convention on interactive entertainment and storytelling. In the past, we have had guests such as Jim Butcher, Disney, and Blizzard Entertainment. We believe that professional Haunters could bring a unique perspective to the convention, given that so much of what a Haunter does is interactive.

Our website is www.wyrdcon.com
To give a presentation or hold an event during Wyrd Con, see this page: http://www.wyrdcon.com/2014-event-submission-form/

Exhibitor and sponsorship opportunities are also available.


----------

